
Parse Open Source Hub - gfosco
http://parseplatform.github.io/
======
OJFord
Why would anyone use this beyond rapid prototyping? Especially big guys like
eBay, Barclays, Facebook listed on homepage?

~~~
gfosco
A lot of big companies are using it, and a lot of popular apps. Top-grossing
games, Apple-featured photography apps, Social networks, Utilities... In the
range of 100k active apps. It's good for much more than just rapid
prototyping.

~~~
OJFord
I know. I listed some examples (taken from their landing page).

I am genuinely asking _why_ - I didn't mean to imply "they won't". I simply
would have expected that the likes of Facebook et al were well past the point
at which bespoke is not only better, but affordable (in money, time,
resources, talent).

